# Pigeon opening and closing mouth



## GrahamDeFresco (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I have a quick question about one of my pigeons. I recently got into keeping pigeons and started flying them last week. I just realized today that after the pigeons returned from circling the house for about an hour, my favorite pigeon kept opening and closing its mouth. It ate and even drank water after it returned, but after doing this, that's when I noticed it kept opening and closing it's mouth. I give them pigeon feed that i purchased from the grain store, and today I have put Garlic Juice from Foy's and some electrolytes into their water. Does anyone know what might be going on with him? Am I being Paranoid? Thanks!


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

GrahamDeFresco said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a quick question about one of my pigeons. I recently got into keeping pigeons and started flying them last week. I just realized today that after the pigeons returned from circling the house for about an hour, my favorite pigeon kept opening and closing its mouth. It ate and even drank water after it returned, but after doing this, that's when I noticed it kept opening and closing it's mouth. I give them pigeon feed that i purchased from the grain store, and today I have put Garlic Juice from Foy's and some electrolytes into their water. Does anyone know what might be going on with him? Am I being Paranoid? Thanks!


What is the weather temperature in your area when they are flying.if it's hot it could be panting which is normal.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Is he breathing open-mouthed or just empty-swallowing? If he breaths open-mouthed when is not in direct sun or right after effort, he has some respiratory disease. 

If he empty-swallows, then he has canker or other affection of the digestive tract.

Look into his mouth for some yellow formations, smell it and notice if somehow smells like rotten eggs and listen him closely to hear if his breaths makes some clicking or other noise. Also check if he has some nostril or eye discharge.


----------

